# DW 1 or 2 ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Change for todays game

1









Or

2









So you choose 1 or 2 ?


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

1

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

1 I think, but its close


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As funkyduck says, it's close, but I'm leaning towards 1. 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

deffo 1


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

1 for me


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

1 for me.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

1 looks meaner. Without checking the specs, 2 looks like it will be more nimble and more fun to drive. I think it would be also slightly easier to live with. So on that basis... 2 for me.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

1 for me


----------



## AndyED (Jul 14, 2014)

1 for me, prefer angry looking over curvy


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

2 for me just because you lot went for 1.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

1 for me too! love a lambo!


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

1 for me, looks aggressive, 2 just looks layed back lol


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

1 all day long


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

No:1 all day long.SJ.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

1 for me too.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

1 for me


----------



## CarlPIL3080 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry but 2 does it for me:argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

2 why! Because you see to many Lamborghinis every where


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

1.:detailer:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

defo No 2, No 1 made by a tractor manufacturer


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Gas head said:


> defo No 2, No 1 made by a tractor manufacturer


And number 2 makes prams lol.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

1

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Tough one but Im a Lambo person so its 1


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

1 for me just


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

1 looks awesome :doublesho


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

1. Only just though.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

1 but 2 would probably pinch it in a different color.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

1 for no other reason than I love lambos


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

That's mean doing this but I had to really choose it would be 1


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

2 for me

There's absolutely nowhere i could drive number 1 with masses of speedbumps,no 2 would be a push as well.but just looks more real world useable.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

1 all day long.
Don't forget the adjustable suspension for the speed bumps.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

1 for me


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Tough call but I think 2 would be my preferred choice. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

